# Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!



## TroutHunterAlex (31. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

im Sommer werden wir einen Urlaub an der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte antreten. Der Besitzer der Anlage sagt uns das die absoluten Top Köder für das Gewässer die Keitech Easy Shiner 3"/4"/5" und FAT swing impact 2,8"/3,8"/4,8" für Barsch, Zander HEcht sind.

Hab einige Test gelesen alle halten diese Köder für sehr sehr gut. Das einzige Manko die Haltbarkeit, schnell nicht mehr zu gebrauchen nach Fehlbissen oder Stärkeren Attacken.

Wollte mal so eure Meinungen hören und kennt ihr ähnlich gute GuFi´s ?

Gruß,
Alex :m


----------



## Promachos (31. März 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Hallo!

Schau mal bei Berkley, zum Beispiel den Havoc Beat Shad.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## felixR (31. März 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> im Sommer werden wir einen Urlaub an der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte antreten. Der Besitzer der Anlage sagt uns das die absoluten Top Köder für das Gewässer die Keitech Easy Shiner 3"/4"/5" und FAT swing impact 2,8"/3,8"/4,8" für Barsch, Zander HEcht sind.
> 
> ...


Ja die barsche zuppeln gern mal den schwanz ab und die hechte, naja......
Ich hab mir vor kurzen mal den fischingglue Kleber bestellt und weil das mal ausprobieren , da ich nicht auf diese Köder verzichten will.


----------



## angelschorsch (31. März 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Keitech geht immer,er ist einer der besten Köder.
Habe neuerdings sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Lucky john
Ködern.Die teile sind echt gut.
Tioga,Bugsy shad,Long John.
Ich fische nichts anders mehr,als diese zwei Marken.
Viel Glück bei der Auswahl!


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (31. März 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Das klingt doch überzeugt  

Was für Farben habt ihr IMMER IMMER IMMER dabei ?

Gruß 
Alex


----------



## ayron (31. März 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Easy Shiner hatte ich die Green Pumpkin PP.

Swing Impact in Golden Shiner

Beide Farben waren fängig, aber mir ist das P/L Verhältnis zu schlecht, obwohl ich damit gute Fische (Barsche bis 47cm) gefangen habe.

Eine Grundel und schon kann es mit dem Köder vorbei sein....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Golden shiner
Silver shiner
Blue electric


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Oke ,

Irgendwie ist egal wo ich schaue Electric Chicken und Barsch immer ausverkauft ..
Ich werde mich für den Urlaub gut eindecken und dann mal Berichten wie es so war mit den Teilen


----------



## Angler9999 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Was ich auch empfehlen kann ist dieser hier.

http://www.shadland.de/.cms/fox_rage/1401

Ähnliche Form, hält aber länger und fängt.


----------



## RayZero (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Der Elite Shiner von Bass Assassin ist dem Keitech Easy Shiner sehr ähnlich und noch nen Euro billiger. Mit dem Köder in der Farbe Wakasabi und in Weiß konnte ich schon gute Erfolge erzielen.


----------



## ayron (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



RayZero schrieb:


> Der Elite Shiner von Bass Assassin ist dem Keitech Easy Shiner sehr ähnlich und noch nen Euro billiger. Mit dem Köder in der Farbe Wakasabi und in Weiß konnte ich schon gute Erfolge erzielen.



Wie ist denn da die Gummimischung?


----------



## RayZero (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



ayron schrieb:


> Wie ist denn da die Gummimischung?



Auch recht weich und schön mit Lockstoff getränkt :m
Also recht weich wenn ich sie z.B. mit dem Zander Pro von Fox Rage vergleiche ...


----------



## Promachos (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Hallo!

Schau dir bitte auch mal die von Berkley an. Die Gummis sind sehr viel haltbarer als die von Keitech - und fangen tun sie genauso gut.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Haha das lustig :q:q

War heute am Angelhändler hab ihn auch mal gefragt und hatte die von Berkley gesehen. Da meinte er das er mir die absolut nicht empfehlen. Also er hatte sie Privat wohl getestet , selber dort hatte er keine |bigeyes

Die Bass Assassin und die Fox Rage hat er mir auch vor die Nase gehalten. 
Er sagte er fängt viel mit den Bass Assassin und den Keitech , hat aber auch bei beiden gesagt das die haltbarkeit dürftig ist , die Gummimischung wäre schon so weich und dann noch der Lockstoff der in den Wichen Gummi mit der Zeit einzieht. 

Hat mir dann auch mal von allen in einem großen AQ die aktion gezeigt , zumindest so gut wie es ging , der Aal war direkt sehr intressiert :q

Ich glaube ich werde mal von allem was mitnehmen aber hauptsächlich auf die Keitech setzen #6

Gruß
Alex


----------



## ayron (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Ich finde auf die schnelle keine deutsche Bezugsquelle für die Gummies von Berkley.

Teste mal ein bisschen - sind interessante Köder (grade für die Händler  )

Meine Erfahrungen zeigen mir den Weg gen Amerika....

Im Vergleich waren die Köder aus den Staaten den Nipponködern in Haltbarkeit meist überlegen.


----------



## Promachos (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Hallo!

Einen hab ich noch: Awaruna von Pontoon21. Ebenfalls sehr haltbare Gummimischung.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## riverboy (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Hallo !

ich fische seit 2 Jahren die Keitech FAT Swing Impact und Keitech Easy Shiner in verschiedenen Größen.
Die Swing FAT Impact in  Größe 2.8" halte ich persönlich für einen der besten Gummiköder auf Barsch:vik:. Konnte aber auch schon einige Hechte damit fangen
Einziges Manko ist die geringe Haltbarkeit.
Mit normalen Jigköpfen die eine Bleiwulst aufweisen, sind sie kaum zu gebrauchen,:cebensowenig mit Jigköpfen die einen Widerhaken anstelle der Bleiwulst haben.
Nach etwas Suche|kopfkrat habe ich die *Musaga-Hanibal* Jighaken entdeckt und die sind wie geschaffen für die 
Keitech Gummis:m.
Ich habe vor gut einem Jahr welche bei Esox bestellt

http://www.zesox.de/Kunstkoeder/Jigkoepfe/

und fische seitdem die Keitech Guffis nur noch an den Musaga-Hanibal Jigs. Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis finde ich super.
Bei kleineren Rissen kommt Fishing Glue zum Einsatz.
Nach Hechtattacken sind die Keitech´s meistens ruiniert, daher ist es in Gewässern wo überwiegend mit Hechten zu rechnen ist,wahrscheinlich sinnvoller festere Gufis einzusetzen.
Gruß riverboy #h


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Oke werde ich auch mal mir anschauen  Wo bestellt ihr immer eure GuFis ??


----------



## carpjunkie (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Camo,  wo sonst?!


----------



## ayron (1. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

In Bonn kannste die auch bei deinem Händler kaufen, Angelsport Bonn am "Bertha".
Vor ca. 2 Jahren waren die exakt so teuer wie Camo bzw. Nippon (Keitech / Fish  Arrow)

Camo ist für Keitech Online aber keine schlechte Adresse:m


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Ich Steck in ner Zwickmühle ..

Also die sind genauso teuer wie Camo aber haben nicht soviel auswahl an Farben ..
Aber da gibts immer noch rabatt und ich kann mir das besser vorstellen wocon ich genau wieviel habe 

Und bei den Jig-Haken bin ich auch unsicher , wollte eigentlich welche mit wiederhaken aber wenn die davon Kaputt gehen macht das keinen Sinn  Die "Bleiwulst" kann man vorne abpitchen.


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Hab mir die Musaga gerade mal angeschaut , die haben doch auch einen wiederhaken ?

Wie ist das mit der Spirale gerade bei den Spitzen Köpfen der Easy Shiner ?


Gruß


----------



## riverboy (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Hab mir die Musaga gerade mal angeschaut , die haben doch auch einen wiederhaken ?
> 
> Hi TroutHunterAlex,
> 
> ...


----------



## ayron (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Ich Steck in ner Zwickmühle ..
> 
> Also die sind genauso teuer wie Camo aber haben nicht soviel auswahl an Farben ..
> Aber da gibts immer noch rabatt und ich kann mir das besser vorstellen wocon ich genau wieviel habe



Hier kann man dann doch mal den lokalen Händler unterstützen
Wenn es schon mal gleich teuer ist.
Und mal ehrlich:"Wie viele Farben braucht man?"

Grade bei Keitech sind es oft nur kleine Unterschiede.


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Also für nich haben die einen Wiederhaken 

Ja hab gesehen das die nen Spiralkopf haben aber die frage ist wie sehr die Spirale in dem extrem Salzhaltigen Ködern hält


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



ayron schrieb:


> Hier kann man dann doch mal den lokalen Händler unterstützen
> Wenn es schon mal gleich teuer ist.
> Und mal ehrlich:"Wie viele Farben braucht man?"
> 
> Grade bei Keitech sind es oft nur kleine Unterschiede.



Genau das ist das problem .. Die die fast gleich aussehen sind alle da aber die ganzen Schock Farben waren bis auf 2 garnicht da #c


----------



## ayron (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

http://www.camo-tackle.de/4-Easy-Shiner

So viele "Schocker" zähle ich da auch nicht.

Zudem bin ich eh kein freund von "Kirmesfarben"....


----------



## RayZero (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Genau das ist das problem .. Die die fast gleich aussehen sind alle da aber die ganzen Schock Farben waren bis auf 2 garnicht da #c



Der Farbenwahn ist doch total Banane ... Ich versuch es mit 4 ver. Farben zu handhaben und selbst dass ist wahrscheinlich schon übertrieben :q


----------



## ayron (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Jo würde ich auch sagen...

Was grünliches, bräunliches, bläuliches, helles und dunkles.
Bei belieben noch nen Schocker dazu und das ist schon mehr als genug/bzw. man sich leisten will.


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Ja gut er sagte nur das Bubblegum der absolute absoooolute Topköder ist |supergri

Aber du hast ja recht


----------



## ayron (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Ja gut er sagte nur das Bubblegum der absolute absoooolute Topköder ist |supergri
> 
> Aber du hast ja recht



 

Ich hab auch ein paar Pinke, aber hat sich nie was drauf getan


----------



## DeralteSack (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Komisch!|kopfkrat
Die pinken Sorten, egal von welchem Hersteller, sind bei uns öfters mal Mangelware. Die werden gerne von den Zanderjägern genutzt.


----------



## Promachos (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Hallo!

Hochwasser + pinker Köder = Fangerfolg

Gruß Promachos


----------



## DeralteSack (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Daher wundert es mich ja auch, dass andere noch keine Erfolge mit PINK hatten.#:


----------



## ayron (2. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Neongelb , die ziehn richtig!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSE_H-HuSWY


----------



## stroker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Hallo !


Ich habe schon sehr viele Shiner Farber probiert.
Hier meine Empfehlung.
*Bluegill Flash*
*Silver Flash Minnow
**Electric Shad

Auf alle schon gut gefangen, im trüben und auch klaren Wasser.



MfG
*


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (3. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Nochmal ne kurze frage wir werden uns bei den Keitech GuFi's mit folgenden eindecken :

Easy Shiner 3"(x4) 4"(x5) 5"(x3)
Fat Swing Impact 2,8" (x4) 3,8" (x4)

Dann noch ein paar Bass Assasin und den ein oder anderen einzelnen GuFi.

Sollen wir bei den Keitech bei unterschiedlichen größen auf immer die Selben Farben setzen oder immer ein wenig unterschiedlich.
Also ich meine z.B. Den Easy Shiner 3" in Bubble Gum und den 4" dann auch Bubble Gum oder eher Barsch dekor , wenn das jetzt verständlich ist


----------



## felixR (3. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Also ich habe hier viele verschiedene Keitech Köder und nach vielen probieren hat sich herausgestellt das "Green pumkin Charteuse " bei unseren Gewässern am besten geht, daher hab ich auch alle Köder in der Farbe da. Ich hab zwar noch ein oder zwei Farben als Favorit und auch von den viele verschiedene Köder aber die oben genannte geht am besten. Ich würde an deiner stelle erst mal bunt mischen und probieren was gut läuft


----------



## stroker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Hallo !

Diese Farbe liest und hört man offt.
So unterschiedlich kann es sein '' Green pumkin Charteuse''
habe ich schon ausführlich gefischt, geht bei mir garnicht.
Ich glaube das ist eine TOP Farbe für sehr trübe Gewässer,
bei mir ist es eher klar.


MfG


----------



## felixR (3. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



stroker schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Diese Farbe liest und hört man offt.
> So unterschiedlich kann es sein '' Green pumkin Charteuse''
> ...


Glasklar ist es bei uns nicht aber auch nicht richtig trüb. Eher so nen mittelding. Ich denke man muss ausprobieren wie es an seinen hausgewässern läuft als wie sich auf Tips zu verlassen. Es ist echt unterschiedlich


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (4. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Na dann werden wir und mal eine Bunter Wundertüte zusammenmixn


----------



## felixR (4. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Na dann werden wir und mal eine Bunter Wundertüte zusammenmixn


Ist das beste fürn Anfang


----------



## Spiker86 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Hallo ich Fisch die easy shiner gern in 4 Farbe Weiß!!
Oder was auch immer wieder Erfolge bringt ist der bass Assassin Sea Shad 5" Farbe Chicken On A Chain


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (4. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Hallo ich Fisch die easy shiner gern in 4 Farbe Weiß!!
> Oder was auch immer wieder Erfolge bringt ist der bass Assassin Sea Shad 5" Farbe Chicken On A Chain



Also 4 mal weiß ?
Das muss der Geheimtipp sein :q#6

Einige Bass Assassin werde ich mir auch mitnehmen, dank dir  

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Fares (4. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Mensch typ.
hättest du dich 2 Minuten lang mit dem Köder in irgendeinem shop beschäftigt, dann wüsstest du was mit 4 gemeint ist.
Stell doch nicht einfach nur so eine Frage, schau doch vorab schonmal nach was du zu dem Köder in Erfahrung bringen kannst und stell nicht nur fragen wie: "Is angel gut?" oder "Fängt der n Barsch?"


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (4. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

zur Orientierung mit den 4 Farben. 

http://www.lieblingsköder.de/


----------



## felixR (4. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Ein weiterer guter, noch relativ neuer Köder ist der Missile Baits Shockwave. Der fängt bei mir überdurchschnittlich gut. Hier gibt es sogar einen recht eindrucksvollen Nachweis darüber:

http://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/barsch-rakete-gelandet-der-missile-baits-shockwave/?bl=1

Das schöne an dem Gummifisch ist die Gummimischung. Die ist sehr viel robuster, was den Lauf aber nicht im geringsten stört. Mit 5,90€ auch noch günstiger.

Gibt es bei www.lurenatic.de


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (4. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



Fares schrieb:


> Mensch typ.
> hättest du dich 2 Minuten lang mit dem Köder in irgendeinem shop beschäftigt, dann wüsstest du was mit 4 gemeint ist.
> Stell doch nicht einfach nur so eine Frage, schau doch vorab schonmal nach was du zu dem Köder in Erfahrung bringen kannst und stell nicht nur fragen wie: "Is angel gut?" oder "Fängt der n Barsch?"





Das war ein Scherz , die Smileys sind nicht umsonst da!


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (4. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



felixR schrieb:


> Ein weiterer guter, noch relativ neuer Köder ist der Missile Baits Shockwave. Der fängt bei mir überdurchschnittlich gut. Hier gibt es sogar einen recht eindrucksvollen Nachweis darüber:
> 
> http://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/barsch-rakete-gelandet-der-missile-baits-shockwave/?bl=1
> 
> ...



Die sehen klasse aus !

Evtl. hat deri n Bonn ja auch welche da, sonst werd ich wohl davon auch was einpacken, ich mein die GuFi´s werden ja nicht schlecht 

Danke für den Tipp
Gruß
Alex


----------



## DeralteSack (5. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

@ felixR:
Welche Sorten hast den schon getest von den Missile Baits Shockwave?

Bei uns im Umkreis gibt es die nicht, aber ich finde die ganz interessant. 
Leider kann ich die Fraben nicht vergleichen.
Katalog sieht immer anders aus als in echt.


----------



## hanzz (5. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> @ felixR:
> Welche Sorten hast den schon getest von den Missile Baits Shockwave?
> 
> Bei uns im Umkreis gibt es die nicht, aber ich finde die ganz interessant.
> ...


Find die auch echt interessant, hätte sie aber gerne in 2 inch oder 2,5.


----------



## felixR (5. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Ich habe schon mehrere gefischt und gefangen auf alle. Meine Lieblinge sind aber Bombshell, Fisholicious, Candygill und Shrapnel. Beim großen ist auch Army Green sehr gut, geht in Richtung Silver Flash Minnow mit mehr Grün.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



hanzz schrieb:


> Find die auch echt interessant, hätte sie aber gerne in 2 inch oder 2,5.



Kommt mir bekannt vor

Als Alternative zum Keitech FSI bietet sich auch noch der Lunker City Grubster an.

http://www.camo-tackle.de/275-Grubster 

Recht robust das Ding


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (5. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor
> 
> Als Alternative zum Keitech FSI bietet sich auch noch der Lunker City Grubster an.
> 
> ...



Haha einer von meinen beiden Angelkumpanen hat sich damit auch schon eingedeckt er gibt mir sicher ein paar ab :m


----------



## hanzz (5. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Und wenn du schon bei camo tackle guckst, kannst dir auch mal den swimfish von LC anschauen. 
Hab ihn bisher nur in 3.75 auf Zander gefischt. Fängt und auch eine sehr haltbare Gummimischung, da rutscht kein Jigkopf so schnell runter.

Vielleicht für dich auch ne Alternative zum Shiner.

Werd den in 2.75 mal hier am Kanal auf Barsch testen.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (5. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

kurze Frage hier an die Leute:
suche Gummifische für Barsche in der 3´ Klasse wegen Hechtschonzeit. Hab zwar gute Erfahrungen mit dem Easy Shiner in der 4´er Größe gemacht, wollte aber im April noch ein kleine wenig runter gehen.
Wie ist der Lauf des 3 er Easy Shiners und welche Hakengröße benötigt er? Wär ein 2/0 er VMC zu groß?


----------



## felixR (5. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> kurze Frage hier an die Leute:
> suche Gummifische für Barsche in der 3´ Klasse wegen Hechtschonzeit. Hab zwar gute Erfahrungen mit dem Easy Shiner in der 4´er Größe gemacht, wollte aber im April noch ein kleine wenig runter gehen.
> Wie ist der Lauf des 3 er Easy Shiners und welche Hakengröße benötigt er? Wär ein 2/0 er VMC zu groß?


Der 3er ist ganz gut aber lieber nutze ich in der Größe den 2,8er fat swing impakt. Zur Haken Größe kann ich dir jetzt nix sagen aus dem Kopf aber guck mal bei camo rein die schreiben das dazu. Ansonsten, was ich noch ausprobieren möchte ist der Hmkl Alive shad tail in 3 inch ( http://www.lurenatic.de/de/gummikoder/gummifische/hmkl-alive-shad-tail-3.html ) der sieht echt gut aus und ist etwas günstiger.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (5. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Danke für den Tipp. Werde mir dann 3 er easy shiner und ein paar von den Swing Impacts in 2,8 zulegen. 
Kaufe mir dann beim Händler ein paar passende Hakengrößen wenn die Ware da ist.


----------



## randio (5. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Ich habe auch jahrelang den Easy Shiner und Swing Impact gefischt und werde die wohl auch nie gänzlich ablegen...

Allerdings sind bei mir momentan folgende Köder ganz hoch im Kurs:

HMKL Alive Shad in 3" (haltbarer Barsch-Magnet)
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/gummikoder/gummifische/hmkl-alive-shad-tail-3.html

WOO Pangolin (habe ich noch nicht sooo lange in der Box, macht aber nen guten Eindruck)
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/gummikoder/gummifische/woo-softbaits-3-pangolin.html

Und auch der reins Rockvibe Shad...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Wie ist der Lauf des 3 er Easy Shiners und welche Hakengröße benötigt er? Wär ein 2/0 er VMC zu groß?



Je nach Hersteller eher Gr.1-2 
Lauf ist im Vergleich zum 4" minimal quirliger.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (6. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Als Alternative werfe ich mal den Ultimate Strike Minnow (www.clickbaits.de) in den Ring! Die Gummimischung ist nach meinem Empfinden weich genug und die Haltbarkeit deutlich höher als bei jedem Keitech Köder.Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit ihn mit einem Offset Haken anzuködern.


----------



## Michael.S (6. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Auch sehr gut auf Barsch der Jackson Ready to Fish - Weißfisch ,ein Komplettes Rig inclusive Blei ,der Köder selber ist eher Hart ,taumelt aber beim einholen sehr gut was mir schon so manchen Barsch gebracht hat ,leider giebt es die Fischlein nicht einzeln aber hier ist der Preis im Moment recht gut 

http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-ready-to-fish-barsch-forelle.html


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (6. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Hakengröße 1 bis 2 habe ich auch gelesen.
Ist aber arg klein wie ich finde. Für die normalen 4er habe ich immer einen 3/0 Jighaken verwendet.
Mal schauen, ich bestell mir erst mal ein paar von denen und schau nach ob die 1/0 oder 2/0 er nicht wirklich zu groß sind.


----------



## ayron (6. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Für den 3" hab ich immer den 2er VMC benutzt.

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...g-mit-Haken-Gr-2-Mini-Jig-mit-Haken-Gr-2.html

Der 1er geht auch grade noch,aber je länger der Haken, desto weniger Spiel hat der Köder (starre Achse)

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...ken-Gr1-Profi-Rundkopf-Jig-mit-Haken-Gr1.html

Die Länge des Hakens ist nicht so wichtig. Der Hakenbogen muss nur weit genug sein, damit er gut greifen kann.


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Sollte ich für die 2,8" FAT Swing Impact und die 3" Easy Shiner lieber 1/0 oder 2/0 von den Musaga Hanibal nehmen?

Jemand Erfahrung damit ? Riverboy evtl.? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## randio (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Sollte ich für die 2,8" FAT Swing Impact und die 3" Easy Shiner lieber 1/0 oder 2/0 von den Musaga Hanibal nehmen?
> 
> Jemand Erfahrung damit ? Riverboy evtl.?
> 
> Gruß Alex


 
Beide nicht!
Beide Haken sind zu groß und du zerstörst den Lauf des Köders! Der Haken sollte noch vor der Mitte des Köders wieder aus selbigem austreten, damit der Barsch den weichen Köder beim einsaugen schön falten kann.

Tu dir den Gefallen und beherzige das, sonst kaufst du zweimal...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Sollte ich für die 2,8" FAT Swing Impact und die 3" Easy Shiner lieber 1/0 oder 2/0 von den Musaga Hanibal nehmen?



Siehe und beherzige #64 und # 66
Alles andere ergibt kontraproduktiven Murks.


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Also was für ne Größe nehm ich dann ich kenne mich damit garnicht aus ?

Bei Camo steht beim 4" 1/0 oder 2/0 Haken ?


----------



## riverboy (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



TroutHunterAlex schrieb:


> Sollte ich für die 2,8" FAT Swing Impact und die 3" Easy Shiner lieber 1/0 oder 2/0 von den Musaga Hanibal nehmen?
> 
> Jemand Erfahrung damit ? Riverboy evtl.?
> 
> Gruß Alex


Hallo !

Die Musaga Hanibal Jighaken *fallen etwas klein aus !* Auf jeden Fall kleiner als die *Barbarian* von* VMC*. 
Kannst bei 3" ruhig Hakengröße 2/0 nehmen. 
Ich habe damals die Musaga Hanibal Jighaken in verschiedenen Größen bei Zesox bestellt und mich vorher telefonisch beraten lassen. Der Mitarbeiter war sehr kompetent und hat auch die richtigen Hakengrößen für die unterschiedlichen Shadlängen empfohlen, was im nachhinein auch gestimmt hat#6.
An deiner Stelle würde ich da anrufen, bevor ich was bestelle:

http://www.zesox.de/kontakt/

Gruß riverboy :vik:


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Ich weiss, es nervt ein wenig, aber eines muss ich noch wissen :m
Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Wirbel und Snapgröße ich für die 3 inch Easy Shiner und die Swing Impact benötige?
Sollten schon mal nen kleinen Hecht nebenbei aushalten.
Habe bis jetzt meist auf Hecht und Zander geangelt und solche "Winzlinge" waren bisher nicht mein Spezialgebiet.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Wirbel ?Wozu?Bei GuFi nur überflüssiger Ballast.

Snapgröße wähle ich so klein es geht.Meist die Profi Blinker Snaps in Gr.20.Decoy Snaps (Gr.000) werden auch öfters empfohlen,schnitten bei mir(!) im Vergleich allerdings schlechter ab.

Aber beide halten auch Hechte deutlich oberhalb Frittenmaß aus


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*



riverboy schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Die Musaga Hanibal Jighaken *fallen etwas klein aus !* Auf jeden Fall kleiner als die *Barbarian* von* VMC*.
> Kannst bei 3" ruhig Hakengröße 2/0 nehmen.
> ...




Ich dank dir Riverboy , du bist ein |engel:



> Ich weiss, es nervt ein wenig, aber eines muss ich noch wissen
> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Wirbel und Snapgröße ich für die 3 inch Easy Shiner und die Swing Impact benötige?
> Sollten schon mal nen kleinen Hecht nebenbei aushalten.
> Habe bis jetzt meist auf Hecht und Zander geangelt und solche "Winzlinge" waren bisher nicht mein Spezialgebiet.



Wieso solltew es nerven , von Fragen und Antworten lebt ein Forum


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (7. April 2015)

*AW: Keitech Easy Shiner/FAT swing impact!*

Baue meist meine Stahlvorfächer aus einem Wirbel an einem, und einem Snap am anderen Ende. Ist einfach eine alte Gewohnheit bei mir und ich hatte nie wirklich Probleme 
Hatte nur ein wenig bedenken, dass die Gummis mit einem zu großen Snap kein gutes Spiel mehr entwickeln würden.
Und vielen Dank noch einmal für die guten Tipps hier #6


----------

